# Sterling Silver thingy? It's a pencil



## appliedlips (Dec 31, 2008)

Recently dug this in a TOC privy with all kinds of ladies items.It looks like two pcs. but I am scared to pull it apart.It is about 3" long,any ideas.I was thinking snuff spoon or a make up brush.It is marked Sterling.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Hmm.. I'd have to pull it apart. But that's me. Since it's silver, isn't it sturdy enough to try? 

 That's really pretty. Wonder what it is?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Looks like a classic art nouveau design


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Hello;  I'd give the old WD-40 over night and then see if it didn't open up.  RED M


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Very very cool. Don't you just love finding something totally different once in awhile?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

My first thought would be a needle case. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-STERLING-ORNATE-ART-NOUVEAU-NEEDLE-CASE_W0QQitemZ370127607410QQihZ024QQcategoryZ38056QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 here is one , the size seems right.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Yeah - could be. My mom has a couple of those. Any rattling inside? How long is it? Try the WD-40.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

OK - Nevermind the question... you already said 3 inches. I think that's a probable what's-it answer.


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

I believe your right Matt,this was found close by


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*



> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> OK - Nevermind the question... you already said 3 inches.


 
 [] That will always end the discussion


----------



## appliedlips (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Bob,Your right it is so much fun finding off the wall stuff.I love the whatisits you find digging,learn alot that way.This pit had a bunch of compacts,costume jewelry,hair combs & picks,and rotten away coin purses (NO COINS!).It was a fun dig.The use layer was more fun because it was older and had about 70 embossed  local druggists in it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*



> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> I believe your right Matt,this was found close by


 
 That's great - but what exactly is this?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 31, 2008)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*



> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 3 inches? Nevermind! lol


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

I think the second one probably held needles also, it is pretty deteriorated unfortunately.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

They made at least two advertising items like that. One was a mending kit (I assume it had needles, thread, buttons, etc..). They also made a small match box that looked like that. It would have strike plates on the ends. Yours looks like its a mending kit.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Hey Doug, very neat. You can put the small case in muratic and let it soak. It won't hurt the silver but will get rid of anything else. An ultrasonic will also loosen it up. If you have access to one I can give you a solution to use in it to clean it up with.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Just throwing out suggestions, it could be a match asfe also?


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*



> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> They made at least two advertising items like that. One was a mending kit (I assume it had needles, thread, buttons, etc..). They also made a small match box that looked like that. It would have strike plates on the ends. Yours looks like its a mending kit.


 
    It has striker plates on the side.Thanks

    I like research but this forum can make a guy lazy.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Cap,I thought about muriatic but I already removed some of the patina so I'll probably leave it alone.Nothing rattling in either of them so no need to get in them.I have a friend with an ultrasonic if I need.I heard you mention it wasn't a good idea to do glass he uses it quite a bit with no problems.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

We were all wrong.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Brand name,alot of research available on the company,they are still in business.


----------



## woody (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Never would have guessed it was a pencil.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Its  all guessing till you know for sure[]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

i think it was pretty neat....
 fun find there...
 had us in suspense...though


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 1, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Cool! I love old pencils! Bet it still works, too.  So - how'd you get it open?


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

I ran hot water over one side


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

I have a few old pencil holders that had little pencils in. They used to be common - short little pencils in a holder. None this nice, though. I think pencils were given more respect 100 years ago than they are now.  I would not be surprised if this is an original pencil holder.


----------



## woody (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

I found this illustration of early pencils made by the Faber bros.
 You can see how the one on the left is very similar to the one in question, although not as elaborate.

http://www.officemuseum.com/1883_Pencil_adx.jpg


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Plus, the pencil fits too perfectly width-wise in the case for it not to be made as a pencil case. (in my opinion)


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

It looks a lot like this one: 

 http://www.morninggloryantiques.com/collectaccDesk.htm


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Found another one:
http://www.bexfield.co.uk/02/d417.htm

 (SOLD 225 pounds)


----------



## woody (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Another style here.

http://www.rubylane.com/shops/diannemyersco/item/F135


----------



## woody (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Well, I think we pretty much figured that one out.

 It is a victorian era pencil case/holder.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Here's the Deluxe model. Price Â£795.00
http://www.bexfield.co.uk/08/j100.htm


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Hey Lobey - when the pencil got too small, maybe they put needles in it![]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

I bet Amy Wynn Pastor would love one of those. She an awesome carpenter. I thought it was a switchblade at first when i looked at the picture.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

I'd like a Ty Pennington, myself.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Mere peons compared to Norm[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

"Biscuits and glue" .. the breakfast of champions![]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

I only said Amy, because it looked like it was for a woman to me, but that's
 only my opinion. to each his own.

 I thought , maybe would a carpenter would like to collect antique stuff like that?
*CARTER OOSTERHOUSE*: *The charismatic carpenter of "Trading Spaces"*
 he would be the man I'd have at my house if I could. Hey Carter you here on the 
 forum and do you collect bottles? LOL  []


----------



## Stardust (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Now Norm Abram is a wonderful man Matt.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

He's nice, too (Carter), but I prefer Ty. Carter's too young, Norm's not as cute.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Kate, why must a carpenter be cute? (trick question)


----------



## Stardust (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

That's good then we don't have to fight over them. Maybe his dad is available...LOL [].. Ty's too hyper for me...
 Kate, this is the new world, older woman younger men.... look at all the movie stars now these days.... LOL [] [] [] you should see my neighbor, now that's robbing the cradle. 
 they say 7 to 10 years older in the woman makes the best relationship. Studies have shown this but, I can't remember where I read  it or heard it. [8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 4, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

Charlie - I give up - what's the punchline?

 Star - studies, shmudies.  No interest in a guy that still wants to have a family. No interest in raising someone else's kids. Norm's probably closer to my type, in all honesty. But I still like looking at Ty.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 4, 2009)

*RE: Sterling Silver thingy?*

..because he prefers to work with hardwood..


----------

